# Line color



## SagebrushRR (May 20, 2012)

I use a 8lb low vis yellow or green for all my fishing. I have been told that the fish can see it and won't bite. I have never had a problem catching anything with it. My friends just give me crap about this all the time and was just wondering what you guys thought.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Fish see colors differently than we do. Colors underwater change with depth. Water clarity affects the visibility of all things underwater. Line diameter is obviously another factor. My point is there are too many factors IMHO.

Some questions to contemplate.. if a fish does see the line, does it know what it is? Does the fish associate it with possible danger? Maybe....maybe not.

I use clear fluorocarbon line in 4 and 6 lb test. It works great. Different colors have never seemed to make a difference in catch rates for me. Just too difficult to determine.

Use what seems to work for you the best. I think that line colors matter more to fisherman than they actually do in increasing actual catch rates.


----------



## jwalker (Jan 3, 2012)

I use clear 8 lb test on all my reels. I've used the green before. Neither seem to make an objective difference on my catching rates regardless of clarity, type of fish, body of water. I agree with sawsman. I think it matters more to the fisherman than the fish.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

When in doubt, I will add several feet of fluorocarbon line to the end of the colored line.
I also do this with tipit and fly line.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I use Sten Hi-Vis Gold on ALL our poles except for the downrigger trolling poles. We almost always catch more fish than everyone else, never seen fish care about the line. I find it much more useful to see the line in the water than not, you can notice bites long long before the rod ever starts moving.


-DallanC


----------



## BigMac (Feb 12, 2012)

My cousin use a red ice line this year & could not buy a bite. I used clear & nocked them dead. The package said the red rep. a blood line to attract fish but I think it scared them away.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

DallanC said:


> I use Sten Hi-Vis Gold on ALL our poles except for the downrigger trolling poles. We almost always catch more fish than everyone else, never seen fish care about the line. I find it much more useful to see the line in the water than not, you can notice bites long long before the rod ever starts moving.
> 
> -DallanC


I ran this line once...lasted about 2 trips. One skunk, another skunk to prove the first one wasn't a fluke, and after that I changed it. Funny thing happened...I started catching fish again!

I have also fished with green Spiderwire, and while I did catch a few, and miss a few, I decided I would rather stick with mono or fluoro. I think a lot of it depends on water clarity and the species you are targeting. Some species of fish will eat bait from a hook that is tied to line so obvious it looks like a bungee cord, while others will only take the finest of presentations on the smallest diameter tippet. Trout seem to be a lot more finnicky than catfish or bass, for instance. Go ahead and use whatever color of line you would like, but it may not hurt to have a small spool of clear fluoro on hand just in case it becomes an issue. Do like Grandpa D said, and tie on a 4 foot section of leader with a uni to uni knot.


----------



## SagebrushRR (May 20, 2012)

Thanks for the thoughts everyone. 
I was just wondering what other people thought about this. I have used yellow and/or green for 20 or so years and have never had a problem catching fish.
Thanks


----------



## shwiggaman (Sep 20, 2010)

i have 3 different reels set up with 3 different lines i use spiderwire lo-vis green on my main reel i have black fireline on my long pole and a back up with some really bright yellow stren havent ever had a problem catching fish on any of em


----------

